# eGalax TouchScreen

## Nokai001

Hi

Ich bin kurz vor dem verzweifeln. Ich habe eine gentoo kernel 2.6.22-r5  und habe den  "USB Touchscreen Driver"   als Modul installiert. Xorg-x11-7.2 ist mit evdev kompeliert.

Am Anfang waren X und Y Achse vertauscht. Diese Problem konnte ich lösen, indem ich das 

"echo Y > /sys/module/usbtouchscreen/parameters/swap_xy" 

ausgeführt habe.

So nun zu dem eigentlichen Problem. Mein x-Achse ist Seitenverkehrt. Bitte helft mir. Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden wie ich das Problem lösen kann. 

Touchscreen:

D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen

Xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice"

                Identifier "touchscreen0"

                Driver "evdev"

                Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

                Option "DeviceName" "touchscreen"

                Option "MinX" "66"

                Option "MinY" "1910"

                Option "MaxX" "+1966"

                Option "MaxY" "45"

                Option "ReportingMode" "Raw"

                Option "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

/usr/src/linux/drivers/input/touchscreen/usbtouchscreen.c :

        dev->x = ((pkt[3] & 0x0F) << 7) | (pkt[2] & 0x7F);

es geht um diese Zeile im modul code. Wie bekomm ich des hin, dass sich dies Zeile so zu sagen umdrehe.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Gruß Gerd

----------

## adnoh

hallo Gerd.

Hast du hier etwas herausgefunden?

stehe vor genau dem selben problem  :Sad: 

----------

